# Weekly competition 2010-34



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U R2 F' R U' R2 U F
*2. *F2 R2 F' R2 U F' U'
*3. *R F' U F R2 U' F'
*4. *F2 R U' R' U' F U R U'
*5. *F' R2 F U' R' F2 U R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B' L R' B' L F U' B2 R' F' R2 B2 U R' F D' B'
*2. *B2 L D' F L B2 D R2 D L F2 L B2 U2 B L B2 R' U'
*3. *U' B L2 D U2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 L2 U' F' R2 D'
*4. *R' B L' D2 B2 U L2 D R2 D2 R' D2 R' U R' U' B L'
*5. *B' F' U' F R2 B D2 L B2 U' L' F U L' U2 B' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 Uw2 F L' D R' U' F2 D L' F2 Rw2 Fw' D Fw F' U' L2 B' F' L2 Rw2 B' L R B' D2 Uw F2 Uw B' Uw2 F' Rw2 F2 Rw Uw' Rw R' Fw'
*2. *B F' D' Fw2 D' F' U' Fw' F' R2 B2 Fw' Rw Uw' U2 B2 Uw R' Fw2 F' Rw' D' L' B F L2 B' Fw2 D2 B Rw2 R D2 Fw' L' R B2 Rw U' L2
*3. *B2 Fw L' R B2 Fw' F U2 Rw2 F2 L Rw2 R Uw2 U' Rw' R' Uw2 U L' B2 Fw' L' Uw U' L2 Uw2 F' Rw2 D' Uw2 Rw2 B R Uw' F2 Uw2 B2 Fw D2
*4. *Rw B Rw2 F' U Rw' B U Fw2 Uw' B2 D Rw R2 D2 R Uw2 L' Uw' Rw2 Fw R Uw2 Rw2 F' D Uw' U B D2 U' Rw2 Fw' F2 D F' Uw U F2 L
*5. *Rw2 Uw U2 F' Rw2 R2 D2 Fw Rw2 D L' D' L' Rw' D2 B' F' Rw' R' Uw L' U2 L U2 L2 D' Uw2 U2 F2 R F' D Uw' R' U' B Uw U' F2 D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Uw' B F2 Uw Bw L Rw R' B2 F' Lw' Dw' Bw Fw' L D' R' Uw' Lw2 U B' Fw' F Rw2 U2 Bw' L' Lw R B2 Fw Rw R Fw R' D' U Bw2 D R F' U R' U Lw2 Bw' F R Bw F U B' Bw2 Dw2 L2 Lw B2 F2 Dw'
*2. *R' D F Dw2 L2 Rw R Dw2 Lw2 Bw Fw U2 B F Rw' Uw Bw Fw2 L2 D Rw' Fw2 F2 D2 F2 Rw2 U2 B2 R U L Fw Lw' Rw' B' Fw2 D2 Bw U F Rw2 U Lw R U R Fw R' Dw' U Rw2 B Bw Fw2 D U' Lw2 F' U' L'
*3. *R2 B R U2 R2 U' Lw B' D2 Uw U' Lw Uw2 Bw' L2 B' Bw2 D' B Dw' L D2 Lw Rw Bw2 U2 L' Rw' Uw Bw2 L' R Bw' Lw D' U2 B' Lw F2 R2 Fw2 D2 Dw B' Fw Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' Rw2 R' Uw L Fw L' D' B Lw R2 Uw'
*4. *Fw2 R D2 Uw Lw2 F R2 D U' L2 Dw' L' B2 Uw' L Fw2 F' R B' F2 D Fw Lw' Rw2 R' F Dw2 Uw B2 F Dw2 L' D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw B Fw2 L' Rw D' L' Rw' D Uw' Bw2 F Lw2 B' D Uw' F U2 B Fw2 F2 L2 Rw U2 R2
*5. *B Lw' Uw Bw' Uw' R Uw L U Lw' Bw Fw' F2 Dw' R U2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' Fw Lw B Bw' Fw F' Rw' D' Dw Uw' L B Bw2 R' F2 Dw' L' Bw' D Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Fw U2 Fw2 U Fw' Dw Lw' R2 D Uw2 Bw' Dw Rw U' B2 Bw2 Fw Lw Dw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *U2 3F' 2F2 2U2 U' B2 3R' 2R D' 2D2 3R2 D' 3U' 3F2 L2 3R' D' R' B 2F2 U2 L 3U' 2U B' 2U 3R2 3F 2U' 2L' F2 3R 2R2 3F2 2R' 2U2 B' 2R2 3U2 2R2 R' B 3R2 2D' 2R2 U' F2 2D' 2L2 3U B L 3U' 2L' 3R R' 2U2 2L' 2U2 B' 3F 2D 2B' 3U F2 D' 2U U B' 3R 2B' R D' 3R2 U2 R' B D' U' F
*2. *B' F' 3U 2U' 2R2 R' 2B' F' 2L B2 3F2 3U' U L' 2L R2 2U L' 3R 2F F2 U2 3R' 2F F D' 3U B' 2B' F2 3U' 2L' 3R R2 2F L' B 2B 3F2 F L2 2F' F R' 2D' U R2 D 3U2 2U' U' L R 2D 2B' 2U 2L 2D2 2L' 2R2 3U2 U' 2R2 B2 2B 2F U F' U' 3R' 2U2 2L' 2B 2F' 2R' U' F2 2U 2F U'
*3. *L' 3R 3F2 D' 3U2 3F2 3U' 2U' B' 2U' L 2R U' 2B 3F2 L' B F 2D F2 L B2 2L 3F2 2L 2R 2F F U2 2F2 D' 2L' R' B2 2U 2B' 2D 3U' 2R2 3F 3U' 2B' 2D 3U 2U' 2R 3F2 F R 2B' F 2L' R 2F 2L' 2R2 2B2 2U2 3R2 2B2 D' U R B 2B 3U 2L 3U 2U' R2 D' B' L2 3R' F2 2R' F2 U 3R' 2F'
*4. *U2 2B' L 3R' 3U 2U2 R2 F U' B 2F' F 2U' 3F2 L' R 3U 2R' U 2B2 3R 2B 2F2 3R 3U 2F2 2L' U' F2 D L2 B2 2B' 3U B F D2 U' 2R' B 2D2 2L' 3R' D 2D' 3U 3F 2U' 3R 2U' 3F 2F' 3U' B2 3F' D 2F F 3R 3F' 3R2 2R' 3U 2L' 2U' U 3R' D 2B 2L' D 3U U2 B' U' 2F' D2 L D' 3F'
*5. *3F' 2L' 3U2 2R 2F' L' 2B 2F2 3U 2F' 2L 3F2 2D 2L' 3F' D' 3U L2 3F U' 2F L2 2L 3R 2D' F L' 2U2 2L2 2D2 2L 2R2 2D B2 L2 2D 2U' B 3U2 F 2U' F2 2D' R' 2F2 F' R2 2F 2R' R' 3U R2 B2 2B2 U' 2L' 2D 2U' B2 2R2 D2 U 3R D 2D2 2U U' B 2L2 F' U2 L' 2F F 3U2 2U 2L B' 3F 2U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L' F' R 3D 3L2 2B' 3F' F 3L 3U 2U 2B' D2 2U 2B 2F 3D R' 3D 3U' 3L' R2 2D2 2L' 3L 2R2 3F2 F L 2R' R' B2 2B' 3B' 3F 2F2 2R' F D2 2U' 2R' D2 2D 2U2 2F2 F D' 2R' 3B2 F2 2D' B U R2 2D2 2U' 3B2 2D2 3B2 2F2 2L2 D2 2D2 L2 2D2 3D 2F' 2R' 2B2 3B' 3U2 2L' B2 R U R2 B2 2B2 U 2R' 3U' 2F 3U 3R' 3F' 2D2 3B' 3F 2D2 B2 2U L' U 3R2 2R' F2 2D' L' 3B' 3L'
*2. *2B2 2R2 2D' 3B' 2L2 B 3B L 2D 2L2 2F2 R 2B' 3B 2U' 3R U' 3R 3B' 2L' 3F 2F2 D 2U 3R2 2R R2 3D2 L U F2 3U2 L2 3U' L2 D' B F D B2 2B 3F 3U B' 3B2 3L R B 2F2 3L' 3F2 2R2 D2 2U F2 2R' 3U2 3R' 3D2 2R2 2D 2L2 2R2 3U' B' 2F2 2R 3D 3R 3U R2 3B2 2D' 3D2 3U 2L2 3B' 2L2 3L 3R 2D2 B2 2F2 D2 3D' B' 3F2 L' 2L 2R2 3U2 F D' 3U' 3F' 3L' D' 2D' 3D2 3R
*3. *3U2 U' 3B 2L 3B2 3F2 L2 2D R2 3U R' 2F2 U 3L2 3D' U2 B' 2L F' L 3D' 2U2 3F U2 2B2 3U2 B' F 3D' B' 3B2 R' 3U 2L 3L 3R 2R 3B F 2D 3L' 3R B F2 2L2 R' 3F F' U' 3L2 3U2 3F 2U' B 2F2 L2 2R' 2F' 3L 2B 3B2 F2 D' 2F' 3U L 3L 3U' 2R 3D2 2R2 B' 3L' 3R 2F2 2R2 B2 2F F2 2D L2 2U 3R' 2B 2D' 3R 3B 2D2 3U' R2 D' 2L U2 3L 3D U' 2L' D 3B' 3R'
*4. *L 3U' 2U 2F' U' 3B' 2F' D 2D' F D2 3F 3L2 R' 2B2 2L2 2D' 3U' 3L' 3R' 3B2 3U' 2F 2U 3F2 3D2 B D2 2U 2F' 3R' 2U 2L 3R2 2D2 3U' 3R2 3U' 3R' U 2R' B' 3F' F' L 3L' 3R2 2R' R 3D 3U' L 2D2 3R D 3U U2 3R' D 3D' F2 3L' 2F2 2D 3U' R2 2B 3R2 2B' 2F L2 2F F' 3U' 2U2 2L' 2B 2L D' 3D2 3B 2R' 3F' 2L2 R2 F U B 2R2 3B2 3F' F 2L' 2D' 2B R2 2D2 3R' 2R 2F'
*5. *L' 2U2 F 3U2 2F 2D2 U 3R 2R 2D 3D' 2B2 3F2 L 2L2 R 3D2 3F R2 3U2 2L 3L2 2R R' 3B F2 3U' 3L' 3U2 2L2 R' B2 2R2 3U2 R 2D2 L' 2R' R 2D2 2L R2 3F2 U' 2F' 3U' 3F U' 3L2 3D' B' 3R 2D2 2B 2F' 2D2 U' 3L2 U2 3F' F2 2U' R 3D' 3U B2 3B' 2F2 F' L2 2L' 2U2 B 3D' B' 2D 3D' 2U' U R D2 3L R 2B2 2F F' 3U2 2R 2U2 2B 3L 2U2 L2 3L D2 3B 2L 3L' 2R' R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 R' F2 R U R2 F U'
*2. *F2 R F' R F2 R U F' R2
*3. *R F' U' F' R2 U F R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R' B F U' R2 B' D' U' B' D F' L R2 U2 B2
*2. *B' U2 F R' B2 R2 D' U' L' B' U2 R B2 U B2 F' U
*3. *B2 R2 U R D R B' F' R2 D' B' R U' L U2 L' R U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Fw' R' D2 Rw R B2 Uw' L2 Rw2 R B F' L2 Rw Fw' F' R2 U F' Rw R' U2 Rw' D' R' D' Fw2 F U2 R U2 F' L' B' Fw2 Uw2 B Fw Uw'
*2. *Rw B' Rw' Fw2 Rw F Rw2 F Rw B2 L R2 U B' Rw R' B2 Fw R' F' L R2 Fw2 R' Fw D B' Rw' Fw R D2 B' Fw' F2 Rw' F Rw R' Uw' B
*3. *Rw' Fw2 Rw U' Rw U B Fw' F Uw2 R Uw L2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw F' R' F' Uw2 U2 Fw' D R' Uw' R' F R' U2 Fw' D' Rw' B2 F' R U2 F L2 D' B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B D' R' B' R U B2 Bw' L Lw2 D Dw' L B2 Uw' Bw2 Dw' Rw Bw Rw R2 F2 R2 Fw U2 L2 B2 Dw U L Bw' Lw2 U2 B2 Lw' Rw Uw' F' L2 D2 B' D' Dw Uw' B2 Dw' Fw Dw2 Fw2 L R2 Uw' L' Lw Rw2 R2 Uw' Lw2 Rw' B2
*2. *Rw2 R' U2 B' R Bw Fw' F Uw U2 L' Rw2 Fw D' B' R U' Lw' F2 L2 D U Lw2 B L2 U2 Lw2 D2 Bw2 Uw U B Dw Fw' Uw2 U' Bw' Uw2 F' L2 B Lw2 D U2 L2 B' Fw2 U' L2 B2 Bw L Fw2 D' Bw' Lw2 B L F Dw2
*3. *Lw2 B Bw2 L Fw' F2 D U B2 Dw' U' L' Fw L F Dw' Lw2 R' B2 Bw2 F' Rw2 Bw Fw' L Rw' B' D Rw' D' Uw2 Lw Rw2 Bw2 D' Rw F Lw2 B' Rw Uw' R' Fw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' Bw2 Fw F2 Uw' U2 Lw Rw' Dw' B D' Uw B' U Fw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F2 L2 B' D U2 F' D2 R' D' F2 L' D R' F2 L' B2 U2
*2. *L2 D R B R F2 D' R' F U2 R' D F R' F2 D' B R'
*3. *U B' D2 F' L F' D2 F U2 R' D' B' U2 B' R2 B2 D R'
*4. *F L D B' U R' F' D' B U' R2 B R2 D2 B U L' U'
*5. *D B2 F2 R' F2 U' L' D' F2 D' L2 B L' F2 R U' L' U2
*6. *U' L D2 L B' L' F D2 B' D R2 U' B' L D B' L2
*7. *D2 L2 B' D B2 R F D2 B2 D' B2 F' U2 B' L2 B' L R2 U'
*8. *B L' R2 D2 L2 F D2 B F' L B2 L2 U B' R D' F U
*9. *L D' R D' L F L2 B L2 D2 L' B U2 F2 D' L' F' U2
*10. *F2 L U' L' F2 U2 F' D U2 R F2 R2 B2 F U2 L2 U R
*11. *B' U2 B2 U2 R B2 D' F' R F' L' D B U' R2 B' L2 U2
*12. *U' F D L' F D2 F U2 F2 R' B D2 L2 D' B2 F' L2 U
*13. *D U' L2 F R2 D' R' B D' U2 L2 F U2 B D' R2 U2 R'
*14. *D L' D2 R2 B' L2 U R' D' B' U2 L2 R F L2 U2 R D'
*15. *U' B2 L B' D' F' R' B R' U2 B' U' L' B' U' F U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 L F' D L' B U B' U F' R B F D2 F R B F U'
*2. *R2 B D2 L' R B' R2 F' U2 L' D F2 U L2 D' L2 B' R
*3. *B U B2 F D2 B' U' R' F2 R' B2 U B2 R2 F U L' R2
*4. *L2 D' L R2 U2 B' D2 L' U2 F' L F U' L2 F2 L B R2
*5. *B2 L' F' L F2 D2 U2 F R2 D U2 B' L B' U B F U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L' F' R2 B' R' F D R' U' R2 U L F D L2
*2. *L2 U2 F' L' B2 U2 R' F2 L2 U' L R' D' L2 D R B2 U'
*3. *L2 B' D L' F2 D2 L2 B' U' L2 D' F' D L D L' R2 U'
*4. *B2 R U2 B2 L2 D' U2 L D2 U B L' D L2 F' U' F2 U2
*5. *B' F U' F2 L2 D F' L2 B2 R B' F L D' U2 F' L' U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L B2 R' U' F' R2 D2 R F D' U2 L2 U' R2 B L R'
*2. *L U B L B F' L D2 U L R2 D L2 R' D2 F D
*3. *D U B' U2 R' B2 U F L D2 L D' R U' R2 U' B R2 U'
*4. *B2 U B' R2 D L F' U2 R' D2 R2 D F2 U' F L' U B'
*5. *D L B' F' U2 F' U' L2 F R D B' F' R2 B' D2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' L2 D' R B' R' F2 R' B2 F2 D2 R2 B L' U B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' F U2 R' F' U' R F'
*3. *F2 R' U2 L2 B F2 L' U2 F D U' B2 R' B' F' L D2 U'
*4. *F Uw' Fw' L U F' D' Uw' U' F D' B2 L2 Uw F2 Rw R2 U2 Fw2 F' R2 Uw2 U' B2 R' B Fw2 F L2 Rw' U' L U2 B2 D U' R F' R Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F R U2 F' U2 F U2 F
*3. *L2 R2 U' B L' F' D L D' U2 F' R U2 L' R' B F2
*4. *Rw B2 L D' F' D2 B2 F' Uw' Rw' Uw' B' L D Rw' R2 Uw2 U' Rw2 B2 D2 Uw2 Rw B2 U L U' B' U2 L2 U' Fw' U L' Rw U' Fw2 D2 F Rw2
*5. *Rw' R2 D' B Dw' Bw' Uw Fw' Lw' B2 F' Lw' D' B' L2 Rw' Bw2 Fw Dw2 Rw2 F2 L' Uw2 Rw' Bw Dw' Bw2 U Rw R2 U' R2 Dw2 L2 Rw2 Fw D2 Uw' Rw' Uw R2 Uw U2 F2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 R Bw F' Dw L2 D' Uw' U2 F Lw R' Dw2 Uw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=1 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=3,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=6 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R B U L' B L' B R l'
*2. *R' B L' R B' L R' L r' b' u
*3. *U' L' R' U' L R' L U r' b u
*4. *U B' R' U R' U' B' R r b' u
*5. *L B' U' B R' L R' L' l' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,6) (0,3) (6,0) (5,3) (3,4) (0,4) (-2,0) (-1,0) (-4,0) (-2,4) (0,3) (0,4) (0,2) (4,2) (0,4) (6,3) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,0)
*2. *(4,0) (0,3) (2,0) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-1,0) (6,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,3) (3,2) (-2,4) (6,5) (3,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,0)
*3. *(1,2) (0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (6,1) (0,2) (3,4) (3,4) (0,5) (-2,0) (0,1) (2,2) (0,3) (1,0) (-2,0) (2,1) (0,4)
*4. *(0,6) (0,3) (3,2) (6,2) (6,4) (2,3) (0,2) (4,0) (6,0) (6,2) (-1,0) (6,0) (6,0) (3,0) (6,4) (0,2) (1,4) (0,0)
*5. *(4,-1) (3,0) (3,0) (5,0) (0,1) (0,5) (0,3) (0,1) (2,2) (-2,4) (2,2) (0,1) (2,2) (-4,0) (-2,4) (2,2) (0,1) (0,0)


----------



## aronpm (Aug 18, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (19.08), 18.53, (13.71), 15.53, 16.90 = 16.95
Comment: pretty bad.
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 33.09, 42.88, (44.16), 34.81, (32.06) = 36.93
*Clock*: 18.34, 15.81, (21.00), 19.63, (14.59) = 17.92
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 35.46, 26.75, 29.97 = 26.75
Comment: 3 for 3! Yay! 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(56.34), DNF(1:11.99), DNF(1:38.38) = DNF
Comment: dnf56 had 14s memo, idk what went wrong.
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 5:32.40, DNF(5:33.66), DNF(4:56.03) = 5:32.40
Comment: 4:56 was off by 2 centers and 3 wings.
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF(12:10.68), DNS = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 6/7 = 5 in 20:17.11
Comment: The second cube was off by a 3-cycle of corners. I don't know what happened.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 19, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (11.65), 10.23, 9.19, (8.49), 10.58 = *10.00*
_Goal: sub-10_ - seriously? Will I ever get sub 10???
*3x3x3*: (26.93), 27.78 (34.54), 28.17, 34.12 = *30.02*
_sub-30_ - so close...... and my next solve was 22.98
*4x4x4*: 3:55.47, 3:44.52, 3:18.43, (2:50.29), (4:19.91) = *3:39.47*
_sub2:30_ - :fp .................. worse then 5x5 :fp
*5x5x5*: (3:26.65), 2:58.46, (2:55.10), 3:09.41, 3:05.13 = *3:04.33*
_sub-3_ - Slowed down my turning a lot and concentrated on look-ahead, and my times didnt change.
*6x6x6*: (4:25.89), 4:48.00, 5:11.72, 5:11.14, (5:15.24) = *5:03.62*
_sub-5:15_ - PB single and average!!!  I concentrated on look-ahead and my times inproved by about half a minute!
*7x7x7*: 7:18.72, (8:28.28), (7:16.37), 7:34.68, 7:41.76 = *7:31.72*
_sub-8:15_ - Pop on 1st, 2nd, 4th, and 5th (and I get a pop like every 50 solves usually)... so inconsistant
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF (2:07.09), DNF (2:52.90), 1:31.92 = *1:31.92*
_sub-1:30_ - I changed my method, took a few solves to get the hang of it.
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 5:47.73, DNF (7:18.16), 6:25.35 = *5:47.73*
_sub-8_ - PB!!!  Switched corners from letters to numbers. 2nd: 2 edges flipped, 3rd: still beat previous PB 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *2/2 28:36.08*
_2/2_ -   my first 100% success!!! I know I have a 20 min time-limit... but I'm not that fast yet.
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (1:12.17), (1:53.94), 1:27.56, 1:28.97, 1:23.35 = *1:26.62*
_sub-1:20_ - I did a 1:15 ave of 12 the night before...
*3x3x3 With Feet*: (10:02.50), 8:34.47, 8:48.00, 6:32.28, (6:23.68) = *7:58.25*
_sub-9_ - This takes too long... for me, anyway. I am now retiring from all events involving my feet 
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*: 1:34.38, 1:30.87, (1:24.54), (1:50.99), 1:33.44 = *1:32.89*
_sub-2_ - good
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *60*


Spoiler



2x2x2: L F R B' D' B2 R (D') 7
2x2x3: (D) B' D' 2/9
F2L3: U R' U' R B' U' B2 7/16
F2L4: U R' U' R U' B U' B' U B U' B' 12/28
OLL1: F R' F' R U R U' R' 8/36
OLL2: B' U F U' B U F' 7/43
PLL: L' U' L U L F' L' F L F' L' F U F U' F' U 17/ 60


_sub-50_ - ugh, 2nd worst ever.... I'll try a different approach next week.
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: I deleted the time, but I am certain it was 3:45.xx, so maybe *3:45.99*
_sub-3:30_ - okay...
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *6:35.96*
_sub-6:30_ - Not too bad
*MegaMinx*: 3:41.62, 3:28.22, (3:22.36), (3:48.47), 3:25.46 = *3:31.77*
_sub-3:30_ - Two stickers kept falling off 
*PyraMinx*: (18.36), (37.63), 28.20, 36.52, 20.61 = *28.44*
_sub-30_ - beat my PB twice. Need a better pyraminx!
*Square-1*: 5:30.63, (2:08.53), 2:57.31, (40:13.62), 3:29.23 = *3:59.05*
_sub-3_ - :fp average of session was 10:51.86 :fp


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 19, 2010)

*3x3:* 25.30, 29.05, 22.87, 24.60, 26.47 = *25.46*

Awesome, my speed of improvement is amazing myself. 

*4x4:* 1:59.16, 1:57.03, 2:00.85, 1:52.80, 2:18.90 = *1:59.01*

woot, first sub-2 avg5 ever! Starting to practicee 5x5 really is helping my 4x4 times because now it seems like so many less pieces that I have to solve 

*5x5:* 4:16.99, 4:44.62, 4:08.06, 4:33.55, 4:11.60 = *4:20.71*

Just got a 5x5 3 days ago so I am perfectly ok with this.

*Megaminx:* 3:06.28, 3:15.78, 2:46.73, DNF, 3:34.70 = *3:18.92*

F**k

*Square-1:* 38.81, 41.96, 36.13, 43.54, 49.56 = *41.44*

awesome, previous PB avg5 was 45.12, and previous PB single was 38.30. Finally getting used to advanced cubeshape.

*3x3 FMC:*
*2x2 BLD:*


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 19, 2010)

*2x2:* (6.88) 5.47 5.58 (5.32) 5.35 => 5.47

*3x3:* (19.06) (15.09) 16.72 16.60 15.15 => 16.16

*4x4:* (1:15.88) (1:03.73) 1:06.18 1:12.33 1:13.48 => 1:10.66

*5x5:* (3:05.47) 2:58.30 (2:55.27) 2:59.78 2:55.35 => 2:57.81

*2x2 BLD:* 20.62 DNF DNF => 20.62

*3x3 OH:* (32.95) 36.59 34.84 37.07 (37.78) => 36.17

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:32.61

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:41.42

*Magic:* (1.20) (3.61) 1.20 1.40 1.25 => 1.28

*Master Magic:* (2.90) 3.00 (3.38) 3.14 3.19 => 3.11

*Clock:* (16.76) 15.39 16.03 13.90 (13.25) => 15.11

*Pyraminx:* 11.51 (17.19) (10.84) 10.92 12.99 => 11.81


----------



## Elliot (Aug 19, 2010)

*3x3:* 15.34, 14.16, (13.93), (18.66), 14.97 = 14.82
*3x3 OH: *23.08, (19.80), 24.08, (27.18), 23.46 = 23.54


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm afraid I can't compete in Magic.. my sister broke it

*2x2* : (3.72), 4.33, (4.61), 4.08, 4.23 = 4.21

*Clock* : 22.75, (25.73), 24.37, 24.46, (16.35) = 23.86

*3x3* : 11.66, 12.30, (10.05), (12.31), 10.24 = 11.40
3 EPLLs(1 COLL)

*3x3 OH* : (21.65), 19.74, 19.04, (17.21), 17.42 = 18.73
How nice 

*5x5* : 1:48.69, (2:05.22), 1:53.91, 1:50.64, (1:41.88) = 1:51.08
Oh how consistent I am

*4x4* : 46.59, 47.52P, (41.37P), (54.03+), 46.45OP = 46.85
That 54 had U perm and no parity :fp

*Square-1* : 43.72, (30.96), 33.11, (50.85), 33.76 = 36.86

*Megaminx* : (1:30.05), 1:19.66, 1:27.04, 1:23.95, (1:19.45) = 1:23.55
I've managed to set the tension better, but my LL is still so locky.. :s slowing me down a good 4-5 seconds

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:06.75


*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:16.13

*2x2 BLD* : 31.66, 34.43, 18.67 = 18.67
Guessing on this is so effective xD

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(2:00.00), 1:43.28, 1:36.59 = 1:36.59
Wow, sub 50 memo on all 3, then slow turning to make sure I don't pop, otherwise it might have been low 80 for the 2nd and 3rd solve 

*3x3 MTS* : 1:07.30, 1:13.75, 1:09.16, (1:15.49), (1:02.83) = 1:10.07
Not a very good week


----------



## janelle (Aug 19, 2010)

*2x2x2*
6.16, (6.12), 6.45, 6.90, (7.37)
Average of 5:* 6.50*
Nice 

*3x3x3*
22.38, (18.40), (22.50), 22.14, 22.35
Average of 5:* 22.29*
Pretty consistent xD

*5x5x5*
(4:23.64), 4:21.99, 3:53.20, (3:25.26), 3:44.21
Average of 5: *3:59.80*
Yay sub4 avg 

*2x2x2 BLD*
DNF, *3:17.52*, DNF
Yay another success 

*Magic*
1.53, (1.43), 1.49, (1.60), 1.54
Average of 5: *1.52*
Pretty average

*Pyraminx*
16.75, (13.92), 16.21, 16.74, (17.45)
Average of 5: *16.57*
Bleh


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 19, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (6.56), 5.97, 5.63, (5.54), 5.62 = 5.74, mwoah, not even a sub-5.
*3x3x3*: (20.13), 16.96, 15.90, 16.75, (14.21) = 16.54, normal.
*4x4x4*:
*5x5x5*: 
*6x6x6*: 
*7x7x7*: (7:55.90), 7:28.70, (6:38.87), 6:44.88, 6:57.44 = 7:03.67, :fp
*2x2x2 BLD*: :1:15.43, DNF(32.22), 45.59 = 45.59, ok.
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(1:25.84), DNF(2:23.22), 1:46.00 = 1:46.00, man, I really need to get better.
*3x3x3 OH*: 
*Pyraminx*: (6.07), (17.70), 12.01, 6.74, 6.87 = 8.54, lol 
*Megaminx*: 2:17.48, (2:38.34), 2:14.74, 2:05.06, (1:51.76) = 2:12.43, could be better.
*Square-1*: 18.76, 18.63, (15.21), 23.60, (23.74) = 20.33, nice! Could have been sub-20...
*Clock*: 11.97, 13.81, DNF(12.68), 12.63, (11.18) = 12.80, DNF screwed it up...
*Magic*: 1.75, 1.84, (4.90), (1.65), 1.68 = 1.76, normal.
*Master Magic*: 4.75, 4.69, (4.61), (5.58), 5.36 = 4.93, first sub-5 
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*:


----------



## Laura O (Aug 19, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 25.43, 28.11, (22.15), 22.37, (29.49) = 25.30
*4x4x4*: (1:29.15), 1:36.20, (1:56.83), 1:29.44, 1:42.12 = 1:35.92

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:27.60
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 6:31.13

*Clock*: 7.09, 8.33, (8.44), 7.91, (6.38) = 7.78


----------



## JunwenYao (Aug 19, 2010)

Junwen Yao

2x2x2: (4.94), 5.38, 5.03, 5.20, (5.55) = 5.20
3x3x3:18.73, 19.71, 18.35, (14.22), (20.63) = 18.93 
4x4x4: 1:20.30, (DNF), 1:25.29, (1:15.78), 1:23.88 = 1:21.16
5x5x5: 2:20.63, (2:49.69), (2:00.09), 2:21.12, 2:03.67 = 2:15.14
6x6x6: 5:08.90, 4:53.85, 4:31.33, 5:00.89, 5:26.51 = 5:01.21

3x3x3oh: 32.34, 31.17, (27.14), (35.88), 31.07 = 31.25
megaminx: 2:14.18, (2:09.33), 2:12.55, 2:13.41, (2:23.71) = 2:13.38
pyra: (9.79), 10.98, 12.75, 10.01, (13.34) = 11.25
clock: 24.11, 23.10, 24.56, 24.83, 20.88 = 23.92


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 19, 2010)

2x2: 2.92, 3.23, 2.32, 3.82, 3.69 = 3.28
3x3: 10.04, 10.61, 11.07, 10.43, 10.74 = 10.59
4x4: 50.49, 47.72, 49.07, 48.08, 49.36 = 48.84
5x5: 1:44.37, 1:24.91, 1:22.85, 1:29.86, 1:30.48 = 1:28.42
6x6: 2:54.04, 3:06.22, 2:58.25, 2:41.56, 3:01.17 = 2:57.82
7x7: 5:13.98, 5:10.97, 5:06.28, 5:19.17, 4:35.49 = 5:10.41
2x2 BLD: 20.31, DNS, DNS = 20.31
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:38.21, DNS = 1:38.21
Mutli BLD: 1/2 6:18
3x3 OH: 21.38, 21.86, 17.22, 21.79, 15.91 = 20.13
3x3 WF: 1:32.59, 1:48.01, 1:52.00, 1:35.35, 1:50.60 = 1:44.65
3x3 MTS: 1:01.04, 1:11.55, 1:12.40, 1:16.71, 1:10.61 = 1:11.52
2-4 relay: 1:06.90
2-5 relay: 3:00.08
Magic: 1.32, 1.41, 1.41, 1.35, 1.35 = 1.37
Master Magic: 3.23, 3.26, 3.38, 4.05, 4.21 = 3.56
Clock: 10.55, 10.11, 12.44, 12.81, 11.38 = 11.46
Megaminx: 1:06.58, 1:01.02, 55.99, 1:03.03, 1:05.07 = 1:03.04
Pyraminx: 2.92, 6.08, 6.97, 4.66, 5.58 = 5.44
Square-1: 22.33, 22.54, 19.90, 27.59, 19.50, 17.12 = 21.07


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh no, Simon is back xD


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 19, 2010)

2x2: 4.04, 3.04, 3.27, 3.53, 3.11 = 3.30
comment: uberfale


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 19, 2010)

Woohoo, first weekly comp in a while that I'll have access to all my puzzles!

I'll do this this weekend.

2x2: (7.47), 6.58, 7.23, 7.20, (6.42) = 7.00
3x3: (30.53), 17.53, 17.28, 19.71, (16.04) = 18.17
4x4: (1:41.08), 1:20.60, 1:15.82, (1:15.46), 1:22.69 = 1:19.70
5x5: 2:08.05, 2:20.24, (2:02.85), 2:14.17, (2:21.53) = 2:14.15
6x6: 
7x7: 
2x2_bld: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3_oh
234_relay: 2:01.57
2345_relay
magic
mmagic
pyra
3x3_fmc


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 19, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - 9.44 8.13 6.27 15.61 8.76 = *8.78*
*3x3* - 19.58 23.63 19.84 19.91 19.85 = *19.87* _Comment - First sub20 in weekly comp! Look at the consistency of the counting 3 too! Anyone wanna work out the SD?_
*4x4* - 1.15.28 1.06.58 1.16.80 1.27.75 1.23.13 = *1.18.40*
*5x5* - 2.22.86 2.22.08 2.22.30 2.17.71 2.20.77 = *2.21.72* _Comment - I'm very happy with this - I haven't really been practising, and my 4x4 has got so bad I was half expecting this to be sup2.40_
*6x6* - 4.36.78 7.51.63 4.31.09 4.01.52 4.16.35 = *4.28.07* _Comment - lol at 2nd. I semi pi modded this today, and still getting used to the feel. It does feel a lot smoother on the outer layer turns now though._
*7x7* - 7.12.68 7.35.61 7.10.58 DNF 7.03.71 = *7.19.62* _Comment - Completely forgot the two quedge swap alg twice in a row so just gave up._
*2-4 Relay* - *1.53.48*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.23.17*
*Magic* - 1.55 DNF 2.06 1.46 4.22 = *2.61*
*Master Magic* - 2.83 2.78 3.46 2.72 2.59 = *2.78*
*Clock* - 17.82 14.99 15.31 18.25 15.35 = *16.16*
*Megaminx* - 2.32.19 2.34.34 2.31.93 2.58.08 2.32.00 = *2.32.84*
*Sq1* - 1.11.08 1.08.46 1.30.65 59.30 DNF = *1.20.06* _Comment - Ouch_
*FMC* - *53*


Spoiler



U L2 U L' F' U z2
U L' U R U R2
L U F' L F L'
R U L U L'
R' U' R U2 R' U' R
y2 F R U R' U' F'
y' R U' R' U R x U F U' R' F' R U' R U R' x' U R'

I learnt Gs and Ns a few weeks ago, under Toad's instructions, although I still don't use them in speedsolving yet because recog and execution is diabolical. I'm glad I took the time though.


----------



## Baian Liu (Aug 19, 2010)

*2x2:* (3.88), 4.22, (5.09), 4.40, 4.37 = 4.33
*Pyraminx:* 7.05, 9.10, 10.45, (6.89), (12.54) = 8.87
*Clock:* 12.96, 14.78, 14.80, (15.23), (10.40) = 14.18
*4x4:* 1:14.12, 1:34.72, (1:06.27), 1:17.30, (1:42.33) = 1:22.05
*3x3:* (24.04), 20.60, (18.11), 20.12, 18.44 = 19.72
*OH:* 36.88, (34.80), (1:11.22), 1:01.48, 37.51 = 45.29


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 19, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.91, (7.50), 3.13, (2.22), 3.77 = 3.60
*3x3:* (12.79), 9.80, 11.51, 12.46, (8.87) = 11.25
*4x4:* (52.36), (DNF), 52.79, 1:00.07, 52.58 = 55.15
*5x5:* (2:00.86), 1:52.19, 1:40.18, 1:47.65, (1:34.34) = 1:46.67
*6x6:* 3:33.13, (3:01.88), (3:36.08), 3:08.09, 3:23.13 = 3:21.45
*OH:* (21.97), 20.08, (16.85), 20.00, 21.77 = 20.61
*2x2 BLD:* 9.94, DNF, DNF = 9.94
*3x3 BLD:* 1:11.18, DNF, DNF = 1:11.18
*Multi BLD:*
*FMC:* = 45


Spoiler



x2 L2 D R2 U x' y' z
U2 R2 L F' R' F2 L' B2
U R U2 R' U' R U R'
U L U' L'
y R U R2 U' F' U F R
U2 y' R2 D y R' U R' U' R D' F2 L' U L

x' y' R F D R2 y' U L F' L2 U2 L
U R U2 R' U' B' U' B
U2 R' U2 R
U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2
y' R' U' F U R U' R F' R
F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2
(another attempt for a good solution...)


*Pyraminx:* 12.47, 13.58, (15.21), 11.23, (9.88) = 12.43
*Megaminx:*
*Magic:* 2.46, (3.55), 1.15, (1.09), 1.41 = 1.67
*Square-1:* (26.12), 28.70, 31.78, 43.91, (1:11.06) = 34.80
*Clock:*
*With Feet:*
*MTS:*
*2x2-4x4 relay:* = 1:15.46
*2x2-5x5 relay:*
*Master Magic:* 3.21, 7.00, 3.50, 5.63, 3.05 = 4.11

Okay, I decided to do a week with many events after a long time


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 19, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> _Anyone wanna work out the SD?_


σ = 0.12498888839502


----------



## (X) (Aug 19, 2010)

2x2x26.80), 5.12, 4.07, (3.44), 4.33 = 4.51
Pyraminx12.59), 11.81, 11.10, (8.12), 9.39 =10.77


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 20, 2010)

*2x2:* (14.04), 9.11, (7.06), 8.66, 10.54 = 9.43

*3x3:* 19.74, (15.05), 15.71, 19.63, (21.06) = 18.36

*3x3 OH:* 49.99, (40.00), 46.68, (54.80), 44.79 = 47.15

*3x3 FMC:* 32
Scramble: D' L2 D' R B' R' F2 R' B2 F2 D2 R2 B L' U B
Solution: B' L' F B U F D U' B2 F' L' F2 U' L D' F2 D L' U' R' U' R' F' B2 L' B R2 B' L B R2 B


Spoiler



2x2x2: B' L' F B U F D
Double X-Cross: U' B2 L'
Switch to inverse with premoves L B2 U D' F' U' B' F' L B
"Blockbuild": F U'
Switch to forward scramble with premoves U F' and moves B' L' F B U F D U' B2 L'
Bigger block: [L] F' [L'] F2
Reorganize leftovers: U' L D' F2 D L' U2 R' U'
Eliminate premoves
Leave 3 corners: [U R U] R' U' R' F'
Finish: B2 L' B R2 B' L B R2 B
That last part was really frustrating. Actually, the whole scramble was, but that was because I was in a car. Very happy with my corner comm improvements, though it ruined my 28-move streak.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 20, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2: 4.04, 3.04, 3.27, 3.53, 3.11 = 3.30
> comment: uberfale



Really, why is Ben being allowed to compete. He says he has a 0.94 a5, sub 2 a12, 2.29 a50 and other obvious lies. Either last week or the week before he won, and had 2 sub 2 single I think, with a low 2 average. I want some proper proof, or him blacklisted.


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 20, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: 4.04, 3.04, 3.27, 3.53, 3.11 = 3.30
> ...



This!


----------



## irontwig (Aug 20, 2010)

FMC: 35 moves
Meh.


Spoiler



L2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 F' R' B U2 B' U D' F D F' R2 F R' D B D' F' D B' D' U' B' U F' U' B U F R

L2 U2 R F2 D2 [2x2x2]
R2 F' R' B U2 B' U [XX-cross]
D' F D F' R2 F R' F' [F2L+ELL+OLL (Only really worked for ELL skip)]
F D B D' F' D B' D'
U' B' U F' U' B U F R [LL (Damn you E-perm!)]

The end can probably be done better with insertions.


----------



## otsyke (Aug 20, 2010)

*2x2:* (9.82), 9.39, (5.58), 7.74, 9.09 = 8.74

*3x3:* 20.75, (20.04), (29.09), 20.50, 24.98 = 22.08

first time for me 
good 2x2 avg and single, slightly worse thank normal on 3x3.


----------



## jave (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm back after a period of inactivity 

2x2x2 = 12.87, 14.43, 13.81, 14.12, DNF
3x3x3 = 26.76, 26.37, 23.82, 21.92, 26.75 (woots consistency)
4x4x4 = 1:56.53, 2:01.99, 1:46.15, 1:27.72, 1:59.01
5x5x5 = 3:51.60, 3:35.06, 3:35.64, 3:18.73, 3:16.04
3x3x3 OH = 1:04.06, 1:53.55, 1:09.46, 1:08.29, 54.73
2-3-4 Relay = 3:13.35
2-3-4-5 Relay = 6:19.16 (WOW PALINDROME NUMBER )
Sq-1 = 1:12.46, 1:14.19, 2:14.49+, 1:46.31, 3:10.30 (argh EP fail)
Megaminx = 4:46.22, 4:26.65, 5:49.67, 4:55.40, 4:29.68
Pyraminx = 21.23, 12.00, 42.14, 22.52, 24.48


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 20, 2010)

This is my first weekly competition. 

*2x2x2*: (7.83), 6.19 (was a +2), 5.53, 4.77, (4.44) = 5.50
Comment: Okay, but I have to do better at Aus Nationals 2010.

*3x3x3*: (24.47), 23.52, 22.31, (20.50), 21.52 = 22.55
Comment: Disappointing, not a single sub-20 solve.

*3x3x3 OH*: (1:08.81), 51.31, (46.86) 50.30, 48.25 = 49.95
Comment: Sub-50 avg.


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 20, 2010)

3x3: 11.04, 11.10, 9.98, 9.27, 11.06=10.69 No warm-up so pretty nice i think.
2x2: 3.60, 3.44, 2.18, 3.55, 2.77=3.25 CLL+LBL using keyboard.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 20, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...


rofl


----------



## undick (Aug 20, 2010)

3x3 : 19.23, 20.25, 16.94, 21.56, 18.09 = 19,19
3x3 One Handed : 32.08, 33.78, 31.32, 28.67, 25.51 = 30,69


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 20, 2010)

*2x2x2: *8.04, 6.44, (8.09), 7.49, (5.94) = 7.32 bad
*3x3x3: *(22.23), (17.54), 18.35, 18.35, 21.82 = 19.50 
*4x4x4: *
*5x5x5: * 
*6x6x6: *
*7x7x7: *
*2x2x2 BLD: *
*3x3x3 BLD: *
*3x3x3 OH: *
*Megaminx: *
*2x2+3x3+4x4: *
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: *
*Magic: *2.14, (2.64), 2.42, 2.24, (1.83) = 2.26


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 20, 2010)

*2x2-* 6.27, 3.77, 5.51, 4.29, 3.91 Avg. 4.57
*3x3-* 18.42, 15.67, 20.41, 15.97, 19.02 Avg. 17.80
*4x4*- 1:02.02, 52.98, 58.57, 59.18, 53.98 Avg. 57.24
*5x5-*1:38.36, 1:58.98, 1:57.80, 1:58.72, 1:43.23 Avg. 1:53.25


----------



## robindeun (Aug 20, 2010)

2x2 : 6.68, 4.84, 4.36, 5.41, 5.66 = 5.39
3x3 : 18.77, 15.34, 17.52, 14.86, 15.91 = 16.48
4x4 : 1:17.22, 1:14.02, 1:16.28, 1:32.59, 1:35.47 = 1:23.12
3x3 oh : 34.78, 28.12, 29.19, 32.68, 29.21 = 30.80
square-1 : 37.71, 21.81, 30.50, 36.61, 35.21 = 32.37
pyraminx : 7.19, 18.91, 14.36, 15.96, 8.63 = 13.01
clock : 20.21, 23.80, 21.68, 20.78, 24.41 = 22.18


----------



## Toad (Aug 20, 2010)

Ben there's hardly any point laughing about it.

It's quite simple, you provide us with a good number of convincing videos with times in the regions of what you're claiming and people will trust you.

If you don't do that, people won't trust you.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 21, 2010)

2x2: 5.78, 3.92, 4.88, 3.74, 5.73 = 4.84


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 21, 2010)

OH: 20.50, 22.63, 14.65, 19.60, 17.96

19.35

22 was a lol PLL skip.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 21, 2010)

So yeah, I signed up for Swedish Open, which means I need to practise bld again. Did my first multi attempt in ages, and it worked out nicely, although a little slow compared to the old times. Hopefully I'll find some time for bigcubebld soon as well.

*Mutlibld: 7/7 39:24.52* [26:30.79]


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 21, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> So yeah, I signed up for Swedish Open, which means I need to practise bld again. Did my first multi attempt in ages, and it worked out nicely, although a little slow compared to the old times. Hopefully I'll find some time for bigcubebld soon as well.
> 
> *Mutlibld: 7/7 39:24.52* [26:30.79]



Nice, then we'll probably meet  And what did I do this morning?
Yes 7/7 Multi, but in 41:42 (which for me is rather fast). And to encourage you further... 
7:02 (and 7:12) in 4BLD. I know that's normally a piece of cake for you but still.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 21, 2010)

While I am at it I might as well post all of it...

Mats B

*3x3:* 55.66	40.68	43.03	53.39	42.20 = *46.21*
*4x4:* 2:30.55 2:52.02 3:35.84 2:47.44 2:27.99	= *2:43.34* PB
*5x5:* 9:06.10 6:48.10	7:43.42	7:48.94 7:05.72 = *7:32.69*
Long time since I made sighted 5x5
*2-4Rel:	4:05.13* 
Could so easily have been sub-4 if not for a 2x2 of almost 30 sec.

Bld events:
*2x2BLD:	*38.60	27.72	29.58 = *27.72* good
*3x3BLD:* 1:27.51 2:44.01 2:02.08 = *1:27.51* 
One good, one bad and one not so good. 
*4x4BLD:* *7:12.64 7:02.86* 9:24.88 = *7:02.86*  
*5x5BLD:* dnf	dnf	dnf	= *DNF* 
First one 2 +-centers off, second 4 +-centers off. Third like ten pieces off.
*Multi:	7/7 = 7* in 41:42 
Obviously I don't win with this result, still good for me.

Done bld also:
*2x2:* 55.24	45.54	dnf	25.38	49.66 = *50.15* So slow
*6x6* dnf, dns, dns, dns, dns = *DNF*
Memo 38 min, exec only a couple of minutes before I realized that I 
had went wrong so I quit. 
*MTS	* dnf 2:09.70	dnf	dnf	dnf = *DNF* Bad accuracy


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 21, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > So yeah, I signed up for Swedish Open, which means I need to practise bld again. Did my first multi attempt in ages, and it worked out nicely, although a little slow compared to the old times. Hopefully I'll find some time for bigcubebld soon as well.
> ...



Will be nice to meet you  Wow you've made some serious improvement while I've been out of touch for a month. 15min 5bld and 7min 4bld - congrats! And now we can both get 10/10 multi at Swedish


----------



## Aksel B (Aug 21, 2010)

4x4:
(1:26.00), 1:26.56, 1:30.18, 1:26.71, (1:47.13) = 1:27.82
Really good 

3x3:
19.83, 22.02, 18.81, (17.96), (23.33) = 20.22
Not that good 

2x2:
(3.91), 3.80, (2.36), 3.47, 3.05 = 3.44
Good 

2-3-4 relay = 2:08.91
All right


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 21, 2010)

3OH: (DNS), 39.93, (39.61), 40.35, 49.91+ = *43.40* 
ZZ except 40.35 because cross was too easy.
DNS because qq wasn't selected. Watching Full Metal Panic FUMOFFU~~~~


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 22, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> 3OH: (DNS), 39.93, (39.61), 40.35, 49.91+ = *43.40*
> ZZ except 40.35 because cross was too easy.
> DNS because qq wasn't selected. Watching Full Metal Panic FUMOFFU~~~~



That's DNF then (afaik).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 22, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Oh good, this again!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 22, 2010)

3x3: 11.66, (9.19), (13.34), 10.33, 12.24 = 11.41 Heh, 9 10 11 12 13 
4x4: 53.84, (51.11), (55.70), 51.32, 54.05 = 53.07
OH: 21.30, 23.78, (24.70), 20.15, (19.07) = 21.74


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Aug 22, 2010)

2x2:4.93,5.30,4.81,5.44,5.40 = *5.21*
3x3:14.56,15.93,15.33,15.50,16.27, = *15.89*
4x4:1:34.22,1:32.71,1:13.52,1:20.94,1:01.44 =* 1:22.39*
5x5:2:22.84,2:00.83,1:44.38,1:56.03,1:43.19 = *1:53.75*
OH:22.46,23.34,27.25,25.22,26.75 = *25.11*
Megaminx:2:07.65,1:48.46,1:38.03,1:46.69,1:51.90 = *1:49.02*
Pyraminx:8.66,13.34,8.90,9.15,7.19 = *8.90*


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Aug 22, 2010)

2x2: (4.59), 3.75, (3.16), 3.93, 4.34 = 4.01
3x3: 13.85, 14.12, (10.34), 13.08, (15.09) = 13.68
4x4: 1:06.48, 1:03.71, (56.08), 1.00.53, (1:24.34) = 1:03.57
5x5: 2:17.93, (2:39.84), 2:34.57, 2.22.38, (2:16.57) = 2:24.96


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Aug 22, 2010)

2x2x2: (10.00) , 9.81 , (5.00) , 6.72 , 5.75 = 7.43
3x3x3: 16.61 , (19.03) , (14.66) , 15.40 , 15.56 = 15.86
4x4x4: 56.78 , 59.38 , (1:03.08) , 1:00.96 , (56.15) = 59.04 
5x5x5:	2:42.90 , (2:45.94) , 2:02.36 , 2:28.34 , (1:45.09) = 2:24.53
6x6x6: (4:28.88) , (4:20.36) , 4:25.80 , 4:26.86 , 4:25.77 = 4:26.
7x7x7: (7:14.50) , 7:27.16 , 8:09.96 , (9:03.36) , 8:11.15 =
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , 47.84 , 48.84 = 47.84
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 2:59.56 , DNS , DNS = 2:59.56
3x3x3 One Handed: (DNF) , (42.06) , 43.36 , 52.50 , 58.83 = 
3x3x3 Match the scramble : (1:35.93) , 1:22.75 , (1:09.33) , 1:26.43 , 1:15.30 = 
3x3x3 Fewest Moves : 50 moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:39.97
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:39.38 
Magic: 1.63 , 2.19 , 1.44 , (1.36) , (3.43) = 1.75
Clock : 21.18 , (21.86) , (29.56) , 24.25 , 27.84 = 24.
PyraMinx: (49.47) , 16.55 , 20.38 , (12.05) , 20.58 =
MegaMinx : 5:59.80 , 6:02.66 , (5:01.28) , 6:21.56 , (DNS) = 

croix : B2 L' U' R' U2 R' (6)

1ere paire : U F U L U L2 (6)	(12)
2eme paire : U' L F' U2 F (5)	(17)
3eme paire : R ' U2 R L' U' L (6)	(23)
4eme paire : R' U2 R U R' U' (6)	(29)
OLL : F R U R' U' F' U R (8)	(37)
PLL : [U2] R2 U' R2 U' R2 U [U'] R U R' B2 R U' R' (13) (50)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Aug 22, 2010)

2x2x2: (8.47), 5.79, (3.23), 5.35, 6.12= 5.75 C: YAY(No practice)
3x3x3: (21.01), (15.13), 17.69, 17.71, 17.77= 17.69 C: WHAT!
4x4x4: DNS C: Broken
Ah: Only 2 this week  oh well Maybe next time (stupid school)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 22, 2010)

Michael Erskine
3x3x3: 43.18, (34.04), 35.68, 40.20, (51.19) = 39.69 
4x4x4: 2:17.23, (2:09.14), 2:14.62, (2:33.88), 2:18.86 = 2:16.90
5x5x5: 4:15.69, (5:11.37), (4:00.96), 4:20.43, 4:07.52 = 4:14.55 (second solve featured a tredge parity failure)
6x6x6: 7:19.35, 7:28.49, (8:26.17), 7:04.79, (7:02.33) = 7:17.54
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:24.78
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:22.58
Square-1: 1:54.25, (1:14.82), 1:31.06, (2:47.94), 2:30.20 = 1:58.50


----------



## salshort (Aug 23, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 11.31 10.46 (4.92) 12.73 (14.80) = *11.50*
*3x3x3*: (34.75) 29.28 28.45 24.52 (21.87) = *27.41*
*3x3x3 OH*: 52.89 56.48 (DNF) (42.52) 58.12 = *55.83*
Single PB!!!!!!!!!
*Pyraminx*: 10.11 14.03 (16.41) (9.50) 10.74 = *11.63 *
*4x4x4*: 2:22.66 (2:42.99) (2:11.98) 2:31.63 2:41.93 = *2:32.08*
bleh, kept messing up thw parity alg
*5x5x5*: 4:05.17 (3:39.54) 3:52.39 (4:08.81) 3:56.45 = *3:58.00*
*Megaminx*: 4:38.54 3:56.36 (DNF) 4:12.03 (3:47.99) = *4:15.64*
*Magic*: 1.83 1.80 (2.00) 1.96 (1.66) = *1.86*


----------



## mande (Aug 23, 2010)

3x3: (16.06), 20.58, 19.47, 18.89, (23.56) = 19.65
Comment: Bad.

3x3 FMC: 34 moves
Solution: D F' D F L2 U L' D2 L U' L' D L' D' L' F L F' D L F' D F U' F D2 L F' D U2 R L2 F D2



Spoiler



Used NISS on this one.

On inverse scramble, D2 F' L2 R' U2 D' F L' D2 F' U F' D' F L' gives a 3x cross.
Switch to scramble with premoves L F' D F U' F D2 L F' D U2 R L2 F D2
Leave 3 corners (F2L+OLL): D F' D F * L (D2 L') (L D) L' D' L' F L F' D
Insert at * : L2 U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L' to cancel 3 moves.
Invert solution.



Comment: I'm pretty happy with the insertion. I didn't have enough time to invert the skeleton and look for an insertion though. Satisfactory result.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 23, 2010)

*2x2: 3.65
*3.64, 3.61, 3.15, 3.71, 4.20

*3x3: 14.93
*16.11, 15.41, 14.08, 14.77, 14.59

*4x4: 1:16.55
*1:14.72, 1:11.15, 1:19.98, 1:27.57, 1:14.95

*5x5: 2:19.41
*2:24.13, 2:20.96, 2:17.86, 2:19.41, 2:17.75

*6x6: 5:01.28
*4:44.82, 4:40.21, 4:49.69, DNF, 5:29.33
* 
7x7: 8:05.07
*8:26.61, 7:43.59, 8:56.38, 8:05.01, 7:36.15

*2x2 BLD: DNF
*DNF(11.00), DNF(20.38), DNF(35.36)
*
3x3 OH: 31.20
*27.63, 27.94, 36.80, 32.18, 33.48

*2-3-4 Relay: 1:29.93*

*2-3-4-5 Relay: 3:57.75*

*Magic: 1.61
*1.53, 1.50, 1.81, 2.03, 1.44
*
Master Magic: 4.88
*4.90, 5.34, 4.33, 5.61, 4.41
*
Clock: 22.24
*30.10, 24.05, 21.15, 21.52, 20.13

*Megaminx: 3:39.07
*2:39.13, 3:46.55, 3:59.89, 3:22.25, 3:48.41

*Pyraminx: 5.46*
5.55, 6.72, 7.61, 3.71, 4.11

*Square-1: 41.24
*42.03+, 36.15, 35.27, 45.55, 50.50


----------



## okayama (Aug 23, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 9.11, 8.66, 7.47, (6.06), 6.79 = 7.64

*3x3x3*: 21.13, 24.53, (28.07), 23.55, (19.79) = 23.07

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 56.99, DNS, DNS = 56.99

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 4:04.50, DNS, DNS = 4:04.50

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 20:38.75, DNS, DNS = 20:38.75

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [46:27.55], DNF [44:33.78], DNS = DNF
1st: forgot to undo a set-up move F2
2nd: off by 2 corner-centers

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/4, 40:00.00
I solved all cubes in 42:22.22.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 31 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: D' L2 D' R B' R' F2 R' B2 F2 D2 R2 B L' U B
Solution: U R D R L' F D' L2 U2 B2 U2 L U B U' B' F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F B U2 B' U2 R' U2 R D2

Pre-scramble: D2

2x2x1 block (a): U
2x2x1 block (b): R D R
Pseudo 2x2x3 block: L' F D' L2
F2L minus 1 slot: U2 B2 U2 L
All but 3 corners: U B U' B' * U2 B U2 B' U2 R' U2 R
Correction: D2

Insert at *: F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F U2


I also found the following solution, but couldn't finish in 1-hour.

Solution: U2 B' U R U2 B2 U R' U2 B2 R F R' F' B2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 F' D U2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R (30 HTM)

NISS solve.

(Inverse)

Pre-scramble: U2

2x2x1 block: F2 U2
2x2x2 block: D' F L2
2x2x3 block: R2 U

(Normal)

Pre-scramble: B2 U' R2 L2 F' D U2 F2

2x2x3 block: U2
F2L minus 1 slot: B' U R U2 B2 U
All but 3 corners: R' U2 B2 R F R' F' B2 U2
Correction: B2 U' R2 L2 F' D U2 F2
Corner 3-cycle: F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R


*Clock*: (1:25.22), 1:09.58, 51.92, 52.05, (42.44) = 57.85


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 23, 2010)

3x3x3: 35.60
38.74 39.21 32.54 34.02 33.48

Rubik's Magic: 01.78
01.84 01.97 01.81 01.54 01.74


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 23, 2010)

*FMC* ... 38 HTM



Spoiler



2x2x2 : U L2 D' B2 U' L' B2 ... (7) preserving the other solved 1x2
Triple X : U' B' R B F L' U L ... (15) using the other 1x2 and gets a almost free pair on the way
EO + 2-gen last pair and CO : F' U F U' R U2 B U B' U' B U2 B' ... (28) CO was cheap
AUF : U' ... (29)
A-PLL : B' R B' L2 B R' B' L2 B2 ... (38)


----------



## tkubo (Aug 23, 2010)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 6/7, 49:22.22 
5th 3EP:fp


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 23, 2010)

*2x2:* 11.87, 17.31, 7.48, 20.07, 12.80 = 13.99

*3x3:* 24.29, 21.29, 30.70, 25.60, 26.04 = 25.31

*4x4:* 3:12.75, 3:14.59, 2:48.34, 2:29.45, 2:38.76 = 2:53.28 FAIL!

*2-3-4:* 3:18.01


----------



## Kian (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm going to try to start practicing again in hopes that I stop being a failure in competition.

2x2- 6.34, 5.84, 11.41, 5.62, 5.42
3x3- 14.00, 13.28, 15.34, 20.67, 17.98
3x3 OH- 29.37, 34.70, 23.26, 23.49, 34.06
Pyraminx- 10.01, 12.16, 10.62, 12.29, 14.41
4x4- 1:58.92, 1:34.94, 1:20.44, 1:16.62, 1:09.61
Comment: LOL core misalignment on the first four solves.
2x2 BLD- DNF, DNF, 1:29.95
3x3 BLD- DNF, DNF
5x5- 2:20.70, 2:18.05, 2:13.64, 2:12.67, 2:04.84
Clock- 23.42, 20.26, 28.30, 22.82, 19.99
2-4 Relay- 1:30.25
2-5 Relay- 3:52.47


----------



## hatep (Aug 24, 2010)

*2x2:* (10.45), 7.75, (5.19), 6.55, 10.10 =* 8.13*
*3x3:* (33.63), 31.38, (29.03), 29.25, 31.20 = *30.61*
*OH:* 53.03, 52.36, 52.08, (44.24), (59.63) = *52.49*


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 24, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 5.54, 4.56, (6.09), (4.03), 4.58 = *4.90*
*3x3x3:* 14.68, 17.72, (14.05), 14.93, (18.30)= *15.78*
Almost a nice average after 15 awful warm up solves
*2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 31.45, 30.20 = *30.20*
Didn't bother trying the first scramble because it didn't look great
*MultiBLD:* In earlier post on page 4. Was 10 cube success 
*OH:* 29.10, (29.97), (24.23), 25.33, 27.11 = *27.18*
Not doing OH for a couple of months works well! Was hoping for a 31ish average
*MTS:* 51.31, 46.24, (46.12), (55.52), 54.44 = *50.66*
Not doing this for ages works also! Counting 46 
*Pyraminx:* (5.85), (15.42), 7.85, 8.25, 6.72 = *7.61*
Became a mean of 3 once the first 2 solves were done.
*Clock:* 9.75, 9.74, (9.35), (13.58), 9.50 = *9.66* 
Yuck. I need to get back into shape soon. No sub 9s in 5 solves is horrible


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 24, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.88, (4.07), (6.01), 5.34, 5.59 => *5.60*

*3x3:* 18.39, 18.63, (21.46), (16.62), 20.01 => *19.01*

*4x4:* 3:00.66, (3:10.78), 2:55.12, 2:44.22, (2:28.14) => *2:53.33*
Improving...

*2-4 Relay: 3:50.56*

*2x2 BLD:* 2:02.28, DNF, DNF => *2:02.28*

*3x3 BLD:* 10:35.29, DNS, DNS => *10:35.29*

*FMC:* F' D B' L' D L D' B D' B2 D L2 U2 F R' U' R' F' U R2 F' L' F R2 F' L' F' D U' (*29*)


Spoiler



On inverse:
1x2x2+Pair: U .. with premoves D' F (3/3)
+1x2x2: D' F (2/5)
+1x2x2: L2 * F U' F (4/9)
F2L-1+Pair: R U R F' U2 L2 (6/15)
3-corners: D' B2 D B' D L' D' L B (9/24)
Insert at *: L' F R2 F' L F R2 F' (8/32)
3 moves cancel
Nice to use hedgeslammer for insertion + EO


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 25, 2010)

*4x4:* (2:14.80[DP]), 1:55.00[P], 1:55.58[OP], (1:46.69), 1:58.03[DP] = 1:56.20. Pretty damn good.
*2-4 Relay:* 2:23.63. Pretty damn good again. 1:48-25-10 splits I think?


----------



## Lumej (Aug 25, 2010)

3x3: 28.26, 29.22, (25.67), (29.62), 26.89 = 28.12
My hand is still not okay... But at least I'm sub 30 again.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice one , Cride. I really should start to use insertions. I used one for the current scramble on http://fmc.mustcube.net/ it was really annoying since I only found one place to insert a 8-mover and then it only cancelled one move and I got a bad total of 37 moves, bleh.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 25, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 6.61, 6.61, (7.09), 6.34, (5.77) = 6.52
*3x3x3:* (22.91), 21.01, (14.08), 15.07, 19.74 = 18.61 crap 
*4x4x4:* (1:35.24), (2:12.71), 1:40.24, 1:47.19, 1:58.32 = 1:48.59
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* 2:22.85
*3x3x3 OH:* 30.71, (23.44), 24.19, 30.20, (30.94) = 28.37 
*Pyraminx:* 10.95, (9.39), (15.63), 11.60, 10.68 = 11.08
*2x2x2 BLD:* 40.61, 35.34, DNF = 35.34
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:53.77 = 1:53.77 eww
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF 
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF 
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 2/5 (36:41) = -1 point 

disappointing BLD results.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
-----------------
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF DNF 6:51.43
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNF DNF


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 25, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Nice one , Cride. I really should start to use insertions. I used one for the current scramble on http://fmc.mustcube.net/ it was really annoying since I only found one place to insert a 8-mover and then it only cancelled one move and I got a bad total of 37 moves, bleh.



Cheers!

And yup, insertions seem to consistently lower the move count by ~2-3 moves if finishing on 3-corners. Provided you're able to see all possible 8-move comms, getting good cancellations is really the luck of the draw (as is a lot of FM stuff). I guess I normally expect to cancel ~2 moves, but every so often I'll have a nasty case where nothing comes out.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 25, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> irontwig said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one , Cride. I really should start to use insertions. I used one for the current scramble on http://fmc.mustcube.net/ it was really annoying since I only found one place to insert a 8-mover and then it only cancelled one move and I got a bad total of 37 moves, bleh.
> ...



I found a 31-mover with two insertions later though (4 corners left after 19 moves).


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 25, 2010)

*Birgit*

*3x3x3:* 2:02.38, (2:53.02), 2:06.98, 1:59.66, (1:46.39) = 2:03.01


----------



## guusrs (Aug 25, 2010)

fmc: B' U R2 D L' D2 F' D F2 L2 U2 L F U2 F' B U2 B' U' B U L B' R' B L' B' R U D2 (*30*)

explanation: 
Pre-scramble-move D2
edge frame: B' U R2 D L' D2 F' D F2 L2 U2 L F U2 F' B U2 B' U' B U * B' U (23) 
Premove correction: D2 (24)
at * insert L B' R' B L' B' R B to solve corners
This scramble teased me a lot, only 16 move scramble but no sub 30!
Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 2:07.96, 2:53.90, 2:21.97, 2:22.22, 2:10.77 = *2:18.32*
Comment: Done on a hard floor. After the disaster at US Nationals, I will always practice on a hard floor. It was still terrible, but it seems like I'm starting to get better at it.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 30.50, 21.66, 24.15 = *21.66*
Comment: Very nice.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:14.97, DNF [1:46.59], 1:31.13 = *1:14.97*
Comment: Second one totally scrambled. But the other two were nice! Yes, I'm back to doing 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 BLD, but I still won't be doing big cubes BLD for a couple more weeks.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 31.00, 23.59, DNF [35.52], 19.31, 27.71 = *27.43*
Comment: Very nice average, and the fast one is one of my fastest ever! It was just 16 moves! The DNF had 2 corners twisted.
*3x3x3:* DNF [1:28.36], 1:29.33, 2:13.93, 1:24.00, 1:38.68 = *1:47.31*
Comment: Not bad.
*Magic:* DNF, 14.02, 11.18, 11.52, 13.13 = *12.89*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. I continue to improve!
*Master Magic:* 4.69, 4.30, 4.06, 3.81, 4.31 = *4.22*
*Clock:* 3:29.83 [0:47], DNF [3:21.65, 0:54], 3:00.56 [0:33], DNF [2:33.93, 0:31], 2:21.93 [0:27] = *DNF*
Comment: A little out of practice, but I'm starting to get it back. Both DNFs had one edge clock bad on one side - the first one by 1 and the second one by 5.
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:40.22], DNF [1:17.25], 1:24.28, DNF [1:16.80], DNF [1:37.02] = *DNF*
Comment: A lot out of practice here! I tend to forget Pyraminx BH algs too quickly. First one off by 4 edges, second one off by 3 edges, fourth one had 1 corner twisted, and fifth one had 2 edges flipped. At least I got one right.


----------



## Stini (Aug 26, 2010)

*FMC: 28 HTM*



Spoiler



Solution: U L' D' L U' L' D2 L D2 B' U R2 B' D' B2 L B R' B L B' R B L2 D2 L2 F D2

Pre-moves: L2 F D2

2x2x3: L'. D L D2 B' U R2
Leave 5 corners: B' D' B2 L B2* L' D2

Insert L U L' D' L U' L' D at the dot to cancel 3 moves.
Insert B R' B' L B R' B' L' at * to cancel 2 moves.

I didn't have much time left for the insertions so I just picked the first decent one (at the dot) and then started looking for the second one. 
The first 3 moves of the 2x2x3 are a bit random, I just didn't find a good continuation when building the block immediately so I just tried that to have two more edges oriented after finishing the block.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 26, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Square-1: 22.33, 22.54, 19.90, 27.59, 19.50, 17.12 = 21.07


There's six times, skipping the sixth. So avg <> 21.07


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 26, 2010)

*Results week 34*

Congrats Simon as usual.

Too tired to check if everything seems correct. 

*2x2x2*(38)

 3.25 onionhoney
 3.28 SimonWestlund
 3.30 ben1996123
 3.44 Aksel B
 3.60 Yes, We Can!
 3.65 rickcube
 4.01 AdvanceFIN
 4.21 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.30 (X) 
 4.33 Baian Liu
 4.57 cuber952
 4.84 cincyaviation
 4.89 kinch2002
 5.20 JunwenYao
 5.21 The Rubik Mai
 5.30 robindeun
 5.47 Evan Liu
 5.50 RCTACameron
 5.60 Cride5
 5.74 cubedude7
 5.75 Jaysammey777
 5.93 Kian
 6.50 janelle
 6.52 Zane_C
 7.00 ExoCorsair
 7.32 Sir E Brum
 7.43 pierrotlenageur
 7.64 okayama
 8.13 hatep
 8.74 otsyke
 8.78 jamesdeanludlow
 9.44 eastamazonantidote
 10.00 Keroma12
 11.50 salshort
 13.99 TheCubeMaster5000
 14.12 jave
 27.43 Mike Hughey
 50.15 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(46)

 10.59 SimonWestlund
 10.69 onionhoney
 11.26 Yes, We Can!
 11.40 Hyprul 9-ty2
 11.41 MTGjumper
 13.68 AdvanceFIN
 14.82 Elliot
 14.92 rickcube
 15.59 The Rubik Mai
 15.77 Kian
 15.78 kinch2002
 15.86 pierrotlenageur
 16.16 Evan Liu
 16.26 robindeun
 16.54 cubedude7
 16.99 aronpm
 17.72 Jaysammey777
 17.80 cuber952
 18.17 ExoCorsair
 18.36 eastamazonantidote
 18.61 Zane_C
 18.93 JunwenYao
 19.01 Cride5
 19.19 undick
 19.51 Sir E Brum
 19.65 mande
 19.72 Baian Liu
 19.87 jamesdeanludlow
 20.22 Aksel B
 22.08 otsyke
 22.29 janelle
 22.45 RCTACameron
 23.07 okayama
 25.30 larf
 25.31 TheCubeMaster5000
 25.46 uberCuber
 25.65 jave
 27.42 salshort
 28.12 Lumej
 30.02 Keroma12
 30.61 hatep
 35.41 supercuber86
 39.69 MichaelErskine
 46.21 MatsBergsten
 1:47.31 Mike Hughey
 2:03.01 Birgit
*4x4x4*(28)

 46.85 Hyprul 9-ty2
 48.84 SimonWestlund
 53.07 MTGjumper
 55.15 Yes, We Can!
 57.24 cuber952
 59.04 pierrotlenageur
 1:03.57 AdvanceFIN
 1:10.66 Evan Liu
 1:16.55 rickcube
 1:18.40 jamesdeanludlow
 1:19.70 ExoCorsair
 1:22.03 robindeun
 1:22.05 Baian Liu
 1:22.39 The Rubik Mai
 1:23.16 JunwenYao
 1:24.00 Kian
 1:27.82 Aksel B
 1:35.92 larf
 1:48.58 Zane_C
 1:53.90 jave
 1:56.20 lilkdub503
 1:59.01 uberCuber
 2:16.90 MichaelErskine
 2:32.07 salshort
 2:43.34 MatsBergsten
 2:53.28 TheCubeMaster5000
 2:53.33 Cride5
 3:39.47 Keroma12
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:28.42 SimonWestlund
 1:46.67 Yes, We Can!
 1:51.08 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:53.25 cuber952
 1:53.75 The Rubik Mai
 2:14.15 ExoCorsair
 2:14.79 Kian
 2:15.14 JunwenYao
 2:19.41 rickcube
 2:21.72 jamesdeanludlow
 2:24.53 pierrotlenageur
 2:24.96 AdvanceFIN
 2:57.81 Evan Liu
 3:04.33 Keroma12
 3:29.81 jave
 3:58.00 salshort
 3:59.80 janelle
 4:14.55 MichaelErskine
 4:20.71 uberCuber
 7:32.69 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:57.82 SimonWestlund
 3:21.45 Yes, We Can!
 4:26.14 pierrotlenageur
 4:28.07 jamesdeanludlow
 5:01.21 JunwenYao
 5:01.28 rickcube
 5:03.62 Keroma12
 7:17.54 MichaelErskine
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(6)

 5:10.41 SimonWestlund
 7:03.67 cubedude7
 7:19.62 jamesdeanludlow
 7:31.72 Keroma12
 7:56.09 pierrotlenageur
 8:05.07 rickcube
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 18.73 Hyprul 9-ty2
 19.35 a small kitten
 20.13 SimonWestlund
 20.62 Yes, We Can!
 21.74 MTGjumper
 23.54 Elliot
 25.10 The Rubik Mai
 27.18 kinch2002
 28.37 Zane_C
 28.97 Kian
 30.36 robindeun
 30.69 undick
 31.20 rickcube
 31.53 JunwenYao
 36.17 Evan Liu
 36.93 aronpm
 43.40 ThatGuy
 45.29 Baian Liu
 47.15 eastamazonantidote
 49.95 RCTACameron
 51.56 pierrotlenageur
 52.49 hatep
 55.83 salshort
 1:07.27 jave
 1:26.63 Keroma12
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:44.65 SimonWestlund
 2:18.32 Mike Hughey
 7:58.25 Keroma12
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(18)

 9.94 Yes, We Can!
 18.67 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.31 SimonWestlund
 20.62 Evan Liu
 21.66 Mike Hughey
 26.75 aronpm
 27.72 MatsBergsten
 30.20 kinch2002
 35.34 Zane_C
 45.59 cubedude7
 47.84 pierrotlenageur
 56.99 okayama
 1:29.95 Kian
 1:31.92 Keroma12
 2:02.28 Cride5
 3:17.52 janelle
 DNF rickcube
 DNF ExoCorsair
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 1:11.18 Yes, We Can!
 1:14.97 Mike Hughey
 1:27.51 MatsBergsten
 1:36.59 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:38.21 SimonWestlund
 1:46.00 cubedude7
 1:53.77 Zane_C
 2:59.56 pierrotlenageur
 4:04.50 okayama
 5:47.73 Keroma12
10:35.29 Cride5
 DNF Kian
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:32.40 aronpm
 6:51.43 cmhardw
 7:02.86 MatsBergsten
20:38.75 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 DNF cmhardw
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

7/7 (39:24)  kinch2002
7/7 (41:42)  MatsBergsten
6/7 (20:17)  aronpm
6/7 (49:22)  tkubo
3/4 (40:00)  okayama
1/2 ( 6:18)  SimonWestlund
2/5 (36:41)  Zane_C
0/2 (20:00)  Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 50.66 kinch2002
 1:10.07 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:11.52 SimonWestlund
 1:21.49 pierrotlenageur
 1:32.90 Keroma12
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 1:06.75 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:06.90 SimonWestlund
 1:15.46 Yes, We Can!
 1:29.93 rickcube
 1:30.25 Kian
 1:32.61 Evan Liu
 1:39.97 pierrotlenageur
 1:53.48 jamesdeanludlow
 2:01.57 ExoCorsair
 2:08.91 Aksel B
 2:22.85 Zane_C
 2:23.63 lilkdub503
 2:27.60 larf
 3:13.35 jave
 3:18.01 TheCubeMaster5000
 3:24.78 MichaelErskine
 3:45.00 Keroma12
 3:50.56 Cride5
 4:05.13 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 3:00.08 SimonWestlund
 3:16.13 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:39.38 pierrotlenageur
 3:52.47 Kian
 3:57.75 rickcube
 4:23.17 jamesdeanludlow
 4:41.42 Evan Liu
 6:19.16 jave
 6:31.13 larf
 6:35.96 Keroma12
 7:22.58 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(12)

 1.28 Evan Liu
 1.37 SimonWestlund
 1.52 janelle
 1.61 rickcube
 1.67 Yes, We Can!
 1.75 pierrotlenageur
 1.76 cubedude7
 1.80 supercuber86
 1.86 salshort
 2.27 Sir E Brum
 2.61 jamesdeanludlow
 12.89 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.78 jamesdeanludlow
 3.11 Evan Liu
 3.56 SimonWestlund
 4.11 Yes, We Can!
 4.22 Mike Hughey
 4.88 rickcube
 4.93 cubedude7
*Clock*(15)

 7.78 larf
 9.66 kinch2002
 11.46 SimonWestlund
 14.18 Baian Liu
 15.11 Evan Liu
 16.16 jamesdeanludlow
 17.93 aronpm
 22.09 robindeun
 22.17 Kian
 22.24 rickcube
 23.86 Hyprul 9-ty2
 23.92 JunwenYao
 24.65 pierrotlenageur
 57.85 okayama
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(19)

 5.44 SimonWestlund
 5.46 rickcube
 7.61 kinch2002
 8.54 cubedude7
 8.87 Baian Liu
 8.90 The Rubik Mai
 10.42 (X) 
 11.08 Zane_C
 11.25 JunwenYao
 11.63 salshort
 11.69 Kian
 11.81 Evan Liu
 12.43 Yes, We Can!
 12.98 robindeun
 16.57 janelle
 19.17 pierrotlenageur
 22.74 jave
 28.44 Keroma12
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:03.04 SimonWestlund
 1:23.55 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:49.02 The Rubik Mai
 2:12.43 cubedude7
 2:13.38 JunwenYao
 2:32.84 jamesdeanludlow
 3:18.92 uberCuber
 3:31.77 Keroma12
 3:39.07 rickcube
 4:15.64 salshort
 4:43.77 jave
 6:08.01 pierrotlenageur
*Square-1*(11)

 20.33 cubedude7
 20.65 SimonWestlund
 34.11 robindeun
 34.80 Yes, We Can!
 36.86 Hyprul 9-ty2
 41.24 rickcube
 41.44 uberCuber
 1:16.73 jamesdeanludlow
 1:45.00 jave
 1:58.50 MichaelErskine
 3:59.06 Keroma12
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

28 Stini
29 Cride5
30 guusrs
31 okayama
32 eastamazonantidote
34 mande
35 irontwig
38 Kenneth
45 Yes, We Can!
50 pierrotlenageur
53 jamesdeanludlow
60 Keroma12

*Contest results*

371 SimonWestlund
283 Yes, We Can!
274 Hyprul 9-ty2
244 rickcube
218 pierrotlenageur
199 Evan Liu
178 Kian
173 kinch2002
171 jamesdeanludlow
160 The Rubik Mai
154 Zane_C
149 JunwenYao
148 cubedude7
132 robindeun
130 Keroma12
118 AdvanceFIN
117 Baian Liu
113 aronpm
113 MatsBergsten
112 cuber952
106 ExoCorsair
100 MTGjumper
95 Cride5
94 okayama
88 onionhoney
86 Aksel B
81 jave
70 janelle
69 salshort
68 eastamazonantidote
67 Elliot
63 larf
61 Mike Hughey
53 Jaysammey777
51 uberCuber
51 RCTACameron
49 MichaelErskine
47  (X) 
44 undick
44 Sir E Brum
41 mande
38 ben1996123
35 TheCubeMaster5000
31 otsyke
29 cincyaviation
29 hatep
28 a small kitten
22 lilkdub503
22 Stini
21 cmhardw
20 guusrs
18 tkubo
16 irontwig
15 Kenneth
14 supercuber86
13 ThatGuy
11 Lumej
4 Birgit


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 27, 2010)

I think okayama should be ahead of me in Multi-BLD because it was done in their time limit and I didn't do mine in my time limit.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 27, 2010)

Keroma12 said:


> I think okayama should be ahead of me in Multi-BLD because it was done in their time limit and I didn't do mine in my time limit.



Yes, your result is not 2/2 in 28 minutes, it is 1/2 (or 0/2) in 20 minutes.
(If it had been an official contest the judges had made you stop after 20 minutes)

So you must tell us which it was, did you make one or no one in the first
twenty minutes?


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 27, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Keroma12 said:
> 
> 
> > I think okayama should be ahead of me in Multi-BLD because it was done in their time limit and I didn't do mine in my time limit.
> ...



I think I probably had 0/2 after twenty minutes  Next week my goal is to finished in 20 min


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 27, 2010)

Keroma12 said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Keroma12 said:
> ...



Thanks. Don't feel bad about it, it still really was your first 2/2 even if it
took a little too long. With a little more practice you'll make it soon


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 27, 2010)

2nd place 
And I won both small cube BLDs    Very happy with this week.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not in 4x4 results but don't bother fixing it.


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 28, 2010)

Haven't done a lot of events, at least I won square-1


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 28, 2010)

I should've done sq1 =/


----------

